# What colour pick guard should I go with for my Suhr? (pics inside)



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

I ordered a Suhr Pro S3 and I'm trying to decide whether to go with a white pearl or black pick guard. The guitar pictured is honey burst and should be very close to the actual colour of the guitar I'll be getting. Only thing that will be different than what's pictured is the bridge (Gotoh 510 TS) and there will only be 2 knobs. Did a little photoshopping to change the pick guards out:



















What say you guys?

* If you have a laptop, tilt the screen back a bit so you can see the white pearl a little better...


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

I think the white brings out the wood better than the black guard.


----------



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

White all the way


:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Like the pearl better.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Another for the white pearl. It is very eye catching with the white pearl...the black takes away too much for me.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Pearls always takes it ,


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

i voted black looks more bad ass to me thats the only reason ha the white does look better imo but id still go with black:rockon2:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice guitar.


White perloid for sure.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

that's a beauty Sams! Let me know when you are ready to sell it - :smile:

I think it looks great with the white pearl. still, and even though I am the only one so far, I prefer black - it would visually tie in the dark neck with the body and it would create a dramatic contrast with the beautiful honey wood grain, very striking. But! only if it also had black knobs and pup covers! 

enjoy that great guitar!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

*black.
....
*


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

white pearl - the hardware is chrome, pickups are white, it flows better that way.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Tough call, both look great. If it was an Ebony board, I'd say black, but the Pearl seems to work better in this case.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

bluesmostly said:


> that's a beauty Sams! Let me know when you
> 
> I think it looks great with the white pearl. still, and even though I am the only one so far, I prefer black - it would visually tie in the dark neck with the body and it would create a dramatic contrast with the beautiful honey wood grain, very striking.


+1 Black all the way!


----------



## jaymeister (Feb 2, 2006)

On that guitar...the white one.


----------



## Younggun (Jul 2, 2008)

*No doubt about it. White!*


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Black--and it would look even better with black knobs and pickup covers---but even with the white it looks better.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

Here ya go! I would love matching headstock color too (matching the body's honey color that is)... 

its a tough call either way... 








[/IMG]


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

That would look great.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

bluesmostly said:


> Here ya go! I would love matching headstock color too (matching the body's honey color that is)...
> 
> its a tough call either way...
> 
> ...



That looks cool. Personally I prefer the contrast of the black pick guard and white knobs and pups.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I know it isn't one of the choices..but have you considered a parchment gaurd? 

It would blend nicely with the body, headstock, white pickups and dots ....just another thought. 

Maybe a bit too "old" looking for what you want to achieve?

Dave


----------



## droptop88 (Aug 25, 2006)

White.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

wow, nice white! is this why you call yourself droptop?


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

greco said:


> I know it isn't one of the choices..but have you considered a parchment gaurd?
> 
> It would blend nicely with the body, headstock, white pickups and dots ....just another thought.
> 
> ...


Here's basically what that would look like...










Not too hot on that colour. The flame top looks modern and the pick guard looks vintage. Doesn't match up IMO. Also, unless I was able to spec parchment knobs and pickups, then the white would look kinda silly against the parchment.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Interesting, I don't know much about Suhr guitars, but is that a floyd minus the locking nut?


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

noobcake said:


> Interesting, I don't know much about Suhr guitars, but is that a floyd minus the locking nut?


Nah. The rosewood neck was photoshopped onto the body, as the original image has a maple neck with a locking nut.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Samsquantch said:


> Here's basically what that would look like...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. 

Now that I see it...I don't like it either. Thanks for making up the pic.

Dave


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

White pearl. Black pearl would look nice too (I have one on my Ketchupcaster) 'cause I don't like flat black guards. Both would be better...live a while with each to see which you prefer.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## droptop88 (Aug 25, 2006)

bluesmostly said:


> wow, nice white! is this why you call yourself droptop?


Not exactly David. That comes from an Anderson droptop classic. But..... and don't laugh at me now guys...... heres the plate kharma dealt me for the Cobra.... 










Not to hijack this thread Samsquatch - The white pearloid looks great on that Suhr! I've only owned a Mary Kay Suhr strat and a red swamp ash Suhr tele. I'd like to try a pro. Good luck with her!

cheers,

Peter


----------



## shortstrings (Oct 20, 2008)

White pearloid would be my choice without a doubt.
cheers


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

shortstrings said:


> White pearloid would be my choice without a doubt.
> cheers



Ditto!:smile:


----------



## stratman89 (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a pic of a white pearloid pickguard on my Suhr Classic T in Honeyburst that I just sold.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

stratman89 said:


> Here's a pic of a white pearloid pickguard on my Suhr Classic T in Honeyburst that I just sold.


That looks really good! Is the slight creamy/parchment-ish colour a result of the light, or is that a fairly accurate representation? I was under the impression that it would look a bit whiter.


----------



## stratman89 (Oct 13, 2008)

Samsquantch said:


> That looks really good! Is the slight creamy/parchment-ish colour a result of the light, or is that a fairly accurate representation? I was under the impression that it would look a bit whiter.


It is definately white, the pearloid changes in different light. Here's a couple more pics.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

stratman89 said:


> It is definately white, the pearloid changes in different light. Here's a couple more pics.


Whoa, Nelly, that is a beauty...I think it looks much better than the plain white Suhr pick guard. After looking at the black pick guard guitar for a bit, I noticed that the black is a bit overpowering for the guitar. It draws your eye in and away from the flame top, which should be the centerpiece of the guitar I figure. I think I'll go with white pearl, as I can always order a black or other coloured pick guard and change it out....


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

*white.*

(;->))


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Went with white pearl. Thanks for your votes and opinions! :rockon2:


----------



## MungoJerry (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm liking the look of the white pearl.


----------



## stratman89 (Oct 13, 2008)

Samsquantch said:


> Went with white pearl. Thanks for your votes and opinions! :rockon2:


Good choice with the Honeyburst!

Please post some pics when you get the guitar and put on the new pickguard.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

For some reason pearl & tortoise shell pickguards always looked cheap to me, I'm not sure why--but it may hav to do with an overabundance of poorly made copy guitars I saw when I started playing that had pearl or tortoise shell style pickguards.

Oh well, it's your guitar--you need to be happy with it--fortunately the pearl one sounds just like the black one.:smile:

Unless somebody wants to debate that...:smile:


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

zontar said:


> FOh well, it's your guitar--you need to be happy with it--fortunately the pearl one sounds just like the black one.:smile:
> 
> Unless somebody wants to debate that...:smile:


The good thing is, if I don't like the pick guard, I can just order another one and easily change it out. I'm sure a pissload of Americans would be rabid and foaming at the mouth to debate it over at The Gear Page...lol


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

zontar said:


> For some reason pearl & tortoise shell pickguards always looked cheap to me, I'm not sure why--but it may hav to do with an overabundance of poorly made copy guitars I saw when I started playing that had pearl or tortoise shell style pickguards.


I don't mind pearl pickguards at all, but agreed on tort guards, fersure... something about that look always seemed stuffy and granny-ish to me. I find it rarely combines well with other guitar elements. Guess I just don't 'get' tortoise shell as a guitar aesthetic.


----------



## krall (Apr 19, 2009)

I prefer the look of the White Pearl on that guitar.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Maxer said:


> I don't mind pearl pickguards at all, but agreed on tort guards, fersure... something about that look always seemed stuffy and granny-ish to me. I find it rarely combines well with other guitar elements. Guess I just don't 'get' tortoise shell as a guitar aesthetic.


Depends on the tortoiseshell (and the pearloid for that matter) there are a lot of color and pattern variations out there... I like tortoiseshell.... if it's the right tortoiseshell!

gtrguy


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I like both... how about do the white now and then get another with Black... kkjuw


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

KHINGPYNN said:


> I like both... how about do the white now and then get another with Black... kkjuw


Funny you should say that...that's exactly what I'm gonna do! :rockon2:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Samsquantch said:


> The good thing is, if I don't like the pick guard, I can just order another one and easily change it out. I'm sure a pissload of Americans would be rabid and foaming at the mouth to debate it over at The Gear Page...lol


I've come across people who would argue about that--without going to the Gear Page.


----------

